# Cyclist down: SMIDSY Cornwall, me :(



## helston90 (15 Feb 2017)

Happily cycling to work today 2 cars patiently waited to come around parked cars towards me, unfortunately car number 3 decided to turn off to his right and cut right across my path: no where for me to go. 

Scrubbed off as much speed as possible but locked up in greasy wetness and smack! 

Ambulance to A&E and I've broken my shoulder in two places. 

Seeing a specialist on Monday but advised probably pinning it on Wed. 

Thoroughly annoyed but could have been a lot worse. Very helpful bunch of people stopped to help and driver apologised many times.


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2017)

Fairly similar to me, a right turning impatient idiot hit me.

Hope the bike is ok.

PS are you still a guest at the hospital ?
GWS


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Feb 2017)

Bad news H90, I hope the pain is not too bad and that the operation will be fairly quick but it seems to be a long time to wait for the pinning to take place. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## helston90 (15 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> Fairly similar to me, a right turning impatient idiot hit me.
> 
> Hope the bike is ok.
> 
> ...


Not seen bike yet, it is being looked after by the shop outside which it happened. 

Police came and took a statement whilst I was in A&E. 

Nah I'm back home crashed out on sofa surrounded by cushions.


----------



## helston90 (15 Feb 2017)

Keith Oates said:


> Bad news H90, I hope the pain is not too bad and that the operation will be fairly quick but it seems to be a long time to wait for the pinning to take place. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I had a CT scan due to the uniqueness of the break (huraah) so delay is seeing the right consultant on Monday I'm guessing.


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2017)

CT gets better details. I got MRI as well as I'd made a bit of a mess of myself.

Hope you can get comfy. At least you aren't a resident of said mad houses.


----------



## Rooster1 (15 Feb 2017)

sorry to hear that


----------



## The Brewer (15 Feb 2017)

Ouch! GWS


----------



## mjr (15 Feb 2017)

GWS. Let us know how the bike is once you know 

Are the police going to do anything? Do you have GPS or camera?


----------



## screenman (15 Feb 2017)

That just sounds horrible, hope you bounce back soon. 

Thinking about it that might not have been the right term to use, so recover rapidly.


----------



## jefmcg (15 Feb 2017)

GWS


----------



## flake99please (15 Feb 2017)

Sorry to hear of your incident. All the best for a full & speedy recovery.


----------



## alicat (15 Feb 2017)

Ouch! Get well soon to you and your bike. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Katherine (15 Feb 2017)

Ouchy!! Best wishes with your treatment and healing.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Feb 2017)

Get well soon, I so don't like reading such news 


helston90 said:


> driver apologised many times.


Yeah, well, he/she is not the one having to suffer because he/she could not wait half a minute more to let you pass


----------



## cyberknight (15 Feb 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Get well soon, I so don't like reading such news
> 
> Yeah, well, he/she is not the one having to suffer because he/she could not wait half a minute more to let you pass


Make sure you contact BC/CTC solicitors asap before they realize how much they are going to have to pay out and offer you a couple of quid to mend the bike .

GWS


----------



## DCLane (15 Feb 2017)

Ouch. Get well soon.


----------



## mjr (15 Feb 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Make sure you contact BC/CTC solicitors asap before they realize how much they are going to have to pay out and offer you a couple of quid to mend the bike .


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/accident-advice.151618/ in case anyone didn't know.


----------



## Will Spin (15 Feb 2017)

Broken shoulder is nasty, I did that after an "off" about 5 years ago. Had a big op to pin it all back together and then had to have my arm strapped to my side for 6 weeks. My advice; keep active as far as you can (I joined a gym and got them to provide me with a program of things I could do with my arm strapped) and get a good physiotherapist.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (15 Feb 2017)

G W S


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Feb 2017)

helston90 said:


> Happily cycling to work today 2 cars patiently waited to come around parked cars towards me, unfortunately car number 3 decided to turn off to his right and cut right across my path: no where for me to go.
> 
> Scrubbed off as much speed as possible but locked up in greasy wetness and smack!
> 
> ...


I hope you are comfortable...well as comfortable as poss. GWS


----------



## mcshroom (15 Feb 2017)

Best wishes. I snapped my humerus in 2014 and they had to fix it through my shoulder, so I have some idea of what you'll be dealing with.

A couple bits of advice I would give are to try and keep the arm as mobile as possible, the physio does work if you stick to it IME, even though it won't feel like it at first.
Also see if you can find as many button up tops as possible. It's amazing how much easier they are to dress in than t-shirts.

Get well soon


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Feb 2017)

Nasty, get well soon and hope you make a full recovery.


----------



## subaqua (20 Feb 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Make sure you contact BC/CTC solicitors asap before they realize how much they are going to have to pay out and offer you a couple of quid to mend the bike .
> 
> GWS




BC as CTC solicitors are farking useless. the laziness of the one dealing with my case meant i did all the legwork and rather than badgering the other side and chasing up CCTV sat and did naff all meaning other sides insurance are playing the no responsibility game and Cc have decided to not proceed further. 

anybody fancy a good ol fashined burnin


----------



## Mrs M (20 Feb 2017)

Ouch! 
Wishing you a good recovery.
xx


----------



## Sixmile (21 Feb 2017)

Not good but glad you're here to tell the tale. Hoping for a speedy recovery for you and a positive resolution regarding your personal injury and repairs.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Feb 2017)

@helston90 so sorry to hear that, I wish you well.


----------



## Dec66 (21 Feb 2017)

GWS.... Did you get names/numbers of witnesses (not the first thought in your mind, obviously)?


----------



## mjr (21 Feb 2017)

subaqua said:


> anybody fancy a good ol fashined burnin


Yes  but before we get out the torches and petrol, you should probably tell your CTC councillor that the current solicitors are farking useless. (The contact list is a PDF attachment at the foot of the page, which I think is not obvious.)


----------



## subaqua (21 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Yes  but before we get out the torches and petrol, you should probably tell your CTC councillor that the current solicitors are farking useless. (The contact list is a PDF attachment at the foot of the page, which I think is not obvious.)


Ya think I not let CTC know ?
S and G were the "scumbag lawyers " ( if we are allowed barsteward landlords I think that's a good description) 

I won't name the legal " executive/associate " as that would be unprofessional of me .


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2017)

subaqua said:


> Ya think I not let CTC know ?
> S and G were the "scumbag lawyers " ( if we are allowed barsteward landlords I think that's a good description)
> 
> I won't name the legal " executive/associate " as that would be unprofessional of me .


Given the choice, I wouldn't choose any PI (ambulance chasing) lawyers who advertise their services on TV, as S&G do

It does probably vary by who deals with the case, not that it should, service should be consistent

LD (through BC) have been broadly ok, but the whole process is painfully slow with a more serious injury especially...3 years and counting. I finally see a hopefully competent medical expert next week (the first was not IMO)!

GWS @helston90 Get a good physio sorted as soon as the surgeon clears you to start to avoid the shoulder stiffening up (I've just had post-op stiffening operated on, not really helped so far, so best avoid it happening in the first place)


----------



## subaqua (21 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Given the choice, I wouldn't choose any PI (ambulance chasing) lawyers who advertise their services on TV, as S&G do
> 
> It does probably vary by who deals with the case, not that it should, service should be consistent
> 
> ...




Agree on all . 

Sadly CTC seem to have "dumbed down" to cheapest is best , since they had the shake up.


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2017)

I'm sure @jefmcg said S&G have been a dodgy firm from way back when (Australian too, not that such necessarily equates to dodgy )

Some on here have had good service from S&G but don't know how recently. Cynically, I expect they are best when there's promise of a big uncontested pay out for them


----------



## toontra (21 Feb 2017)

S&G were brilliant for me last year. Followed up witnesses that the cops couldn't be bothered with & I got full settlement within 10 months, which is pretty good considering the final medical assessment was at 6 months. Couldn't recommend them highly enough.

The cops (Met) on the other hand were feckin' useless.


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2017)

toontra said:


> S&G were brilliant for me last year. Followed up witnesses that the cops couldn't be bothered with & I got full settlement within 10 months, which is pretty good considering the final medical assessment was at 6 months. Couldn't recommend them highly enough.
> 
> The cops (Met) on the other hand were feckin' useless.


That would seem to be at odds with @subaqua experience...probably a different individual, except maybe the Met (who were fine for me, although there wasn't much for them to do)


----------



## mjr (21 Feb 2017)

subaqua said:


> Ya think I not let CTC know ?


I suspect you probably called national HQ in Guildford where someone possibly involved in selecting S+G "filed your complaint appropriately" (see pic) rather than giving a councillor/trustee/whatever-they-call-them-today an earful.


----------



## Milzy (21 Feb 2017)

Is cycling to work worth it? A women pulled out on my mate in a 4x4 as he was going down a steep hill last year. He now has a titanium plate for a cheek bone and a torn shoulder. He now drives to work.


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2017)

Milzy said:


> Is cycling to work worth it? A women pulled out on my mate in a 4x4 as he was going down a steep hill last year. He now has a titanium plate for a cheek bone and a torn shoulder. He now drives to work.


I wasn't cycling to work 

Why not ask, is cycling worth it? Cycling to work was likely incidental

I trust he sued her


----------



## mjr (21 Feb 2017)

Milzy said:


> Is cycling to work worth it? A women pulled out on my mate in a 4x4 as he was going down a steep hill last year. He now has a titanium plate for a cheek bone and a torn shoulder. He now drives to work.


Yes, it's worth cycling to work/town/whatever because the health benefits outweigh the small risk of crashing by 20:1, but I don't trust motorists and especially not 4x4s... which is probably why the few trivial crashes I've had in 40+ years have mostly been self-inflicted 

So because he crashed once, he'd rather be part of the transport problem? 

How many people who have been in car crashes use it as a reason to give up motoring? I know several who haven't and I can't think of any who have.


----------



## subaqua (21 Feb 2017)

Yes it is worth it. My cholesterol and blood pressure are lower. Weight is variable dependent on season . Winter is heavy as December is beery time.


----------



## Milzy (21 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Yes, it's worth cycling to work/town/whatever because the health benefits outweigh the small risk of crashing by 20:1, but I don't trust motorists and especially not 4x4s... which is probably why the few trivial crashes I've had in 40+ years have mostly been self-inflicted
> 
> So because he crashed once, he'd rather be part of the transport problem?
> 
> How many people who have been in car crashes use it as a reason to give up motoring? I know several who haven't and I can't think of any who have.


The transport problem is cycles and bikes sharing the same roads. We will never have the infastucture of Holland.


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2017)

Milzy said:


> The transport problem is cycles and bikes sharing the same roads. We will never have the infastucture of Holland.


No, it seems most of the problem is careless drivers not wanting to share the roads


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> No, it seems most of the problem is careless drivers not wanting to share the roads



This in buckets. I've unfortunately had to stop commuting. My back isn't upto it every day and I do suffer if I've been on a two hour off road ride. I'm afraid after 30 years of riding road, I've given up with it. I'll stick to the MTB, only myself to worry about - I fall off, I get up. I'm not into crazy jumps and silly Down Hill, but I'm lucky where I live for excellent MTB routes.

Leigh Day have been good in my cases. One case did take nearly 4 years to sort, but that was down to waiting for healing/surgery/further treatment before we had an idea. That was soft tissue injury which take a long time to sort out. Fracturing my spine has more well established 'recovery' and long term issues. At 12 months I'd had an expert's report, and it's the same as what my NHS specialists have been saying to me. We weren't even at the stage of putting the 'claim' together when the third party made an offer recently. We've rejected it as it makes no reference to long term injury and expert report and also doesn't include the sick pay that needs recovering for my employer. The solicitor is now pulling together a counter claim. The third party insurer hadn't been responding since August.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Feb 2017)

Milzy said:


> The transport problem is cycles and bikes sharing the same roads. We will never have the infastucture of Holland.



Holland didn't have its famous infrastructure either, until political influence in the 1970s changed the way roads were built.
You might want to read this https://bicycledutch.wordpress.com/2011/10/20/how-the-dutch-got-their-cycling-infrastructure/

or watch this>>


----------



## rivers (23 Feb 2017)

Milzy said:


> Is cycling to work worth it? A women pulled out on my mate in a 4x4 as he was going down a steep hill last year. He now has a titanium plate for a cheek bone and a torn shoulder. He now drives to work.



And I had a woman pull out on me yesterday as I was riding my motorbike to work, and I came down hard. Motorbike needs repair and I need a new helmet, plus I've got a few months of shoulder rehab ahead of me. It's not going to stop me riding my motorbike when I need to.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 Feb 2017)

Milzy said:


> Is cycling to work worth it?



You might as well ask "Is leaving the house worth it?".


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> You might as well ask "Is leaving the house worth it?".


Or being at home given how many accidents happen in the home?


----------

